# Stock valuation calculators?



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone have stock valuation calculators you want to share?

Mine are pretty lame.


----------



## keepathomas (Jul 12, 2012)

There's a site called vuru.co 

I dunno if that's what you're looking for but it can be an adjunct


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

Sure, I'll share a Discounted Cash Flow Stock Valuation calculator that I created in excel. 

*Features*

Automatically downloads the most recent financial statements for a company into Microsoft Excel with the click of a button. All you have to do is enter the ticket symbol and stock exchange
Automatically calculates standard financial ratios allowing you to quickly analyses important trends
Calculate the intrinsic “fundamental” value of a companies shares accurately and efficiently through a discounted cash flow (DCF) valuation framework.
Easily compare your calculated fundamental value per share against the current market price of the stock to understand if a company is overvalued or undervalued
Quickly test fundamental value sensitivity to key inputs and assumptions

I am very interested to hear opinions on the model and am always looking for feedback to improve it. 


Unfortunately I can't attach the file because excel files are not supported as attachments on this forum. Here is the direct link to the download. 

Link: http://www.canadiancorner.ca/files/file/1-discounted-cash-flow-stock-valuation-model/


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Link: http://www.canadiancorner.ca/files/file/1-discounted-cash-flow-stock-valuation-model/


Uh we have to sign up to that site just for a download, pass


----------



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I joined the site and downloaded the file but it is corrupt. What's up with that?


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

kyboch said:


> Well I joined the site and downloaded the file but it is corrupt. What's up with that?


What error are you getting? Are you able to download?


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

webber22 said:


> Uh we have to sign up to that site just for a download, pass


If you want, PM me with you email and I will send the file directly.


----------

